# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  Are we due for a new title sequence

## mrfreeman

Emmerdale seems to frequently change their openings, new music/ visuals every few years. This was especially common through the 90's. Given it's been seven years or so since the last change, are we due for a new one? What visuals would you like to see? What arrangement of the theme would you like?


Personally I'd like one more reminiscent of the 1998 sequence, you?

----------


## PeterA

Don't mind the visuals but hate the music. It has a really weird time signature and I wish they would go back to the original.

----------

